# Can 3 tiels live together happily?



## bearycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

Or will one be left out? I have been considering a little female WF cinnamon pied baby for weeks now, and I am having a hard time forgetting her little face  Also what size of cage for 3?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its not really recommended as two will bond together and one will get left out. And it wont necessarily be the newest one that gets left out either. Even numbers are the best way to go. 

As for cage size, it needs to be three times the size of a minimum cage for one.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi,In any mix sex collection of birds you cant make them love or hate
each other. You may get peace & harmony while they are young.
Your problems may start as the birds come into breeding condition.
So if you must have a trio. Buy an extra cage at the first sign of trouble.
The answer about cage size is always buy as big as you can afford..B.J.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I had three females live together in peace for a couple of years until one died of old age. None of them bonded together but they tolerated each other and lived together without fighting.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I have three cages with three birds in each. I have not had any problems with it but there are nine total, I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------

